# Pregnant Baby?



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

So the story is, Robin was living under a family's deck for about a month, and on Sunday night they finally caught her. I picked her up on Monday morning. I estimate her to be about 3 months old, so 12 weeks(ish). I've had her for a little less than a week, and I've noticed she's starting to get a little bit of a potbelly (uh oh!).
I think that she might be pregnant, and I have a few concerns.

1st: If the "baby daddy" is a wild rat, does this mean that the babies are going to be harder to socialize? Robin is already coming around and is taking treats from me and letting me pet her, so by the time the babies come, I'm hoping she will be tame enough that I can handle her and the munchkins.

2nd: I also worry that half-wild rat babies are going to be too large for her to pass, considering how tiny she is, and the fact that our wild rats are about the size of Texas (all joking aside, they are about the size of a young adult raccoon).

I am fairly certain that she's pregnant, but I'll have to watch her closely over the next little while to be sure.

If she does turn out to be knocked up, I will be taking her in to the vet right away, I just don't want to rush into a stressful vet visit if it isn't necessary (she seems to be perfectly healthy).


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

She's way to young to have pups. I would ask your vet for some galastop to terminate the pregnancy as having a litter that young could be a death sentence and there's a high possibility of fatal complications. Not only could she die the pups could too. The galastop will humanely and painlessly terminate. You need to get this sooner than later, if you wait till she's showing it'll be too late.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would look into abortive options like an e spay or galastop. By the time you confirm at home she's pregnant it's too late to act. 

The problem is you cannot responsibly rehome Halfies to any old home, they need an experienced and patient home that understands they're different. They will be harder to tame, and they won't take down to a normal level. They also spook easier and have different skills. Most often, it is recommended to have the males at the least neutered from a young age to prevent later problems and that is a huge cost.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Doesn't look it


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

She went a month without a steady food...she's probably just getting healthy.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Now that she's had the nasty warble removed from her side, she looks much more normal sized.
I don't think sh'es pregnant, I think she's just enjoying food! I've been feeding her several small meals a day to ensure that she doesn't over eat.

She is soooooooo sweet


----------

